# I found this wonderful sight with great patterns



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I buy "The Knitter" English magazine. I have now found their sight where they put all the patterns which are in their magazines You have to pay for them of course, but their will be some you can't resist.

http://www.themakingspot.com/knitting


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

there are a few free patterns.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

There is some beatiful patterns on this site. Thank you.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

There is some beatiful patterns on this site. Thank you.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Rosenz:I'm not sure if the money exchange is equivalent to yours but perhaps you know what the L with a line thru it means and how much in american dollars would L4.99 be.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I get this mag now and then.

There are some really nice patterns that I have put on my ever increasing list of things I may live long enough to make :lol:


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know that. L with a lline through it. I hadn't even noticed, but of course will now I am aware. There isn't too much difference between the New Zealand dollar and the American dollar. I should take advantage of the fact.


----------

